# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Më inteligjentët, më të prirurit për të mos besuar në "zot"

## Julius

Po. Sipas një studimi nga prof. Richard Lynn i universitetit të Psikologjisë në Ulster University.




> Professor Richard Lynn, emeritus professor of psychology at Ulster University, said many more members of the intellectual elite considered themselves atheists than the national average. A decline in religious observance over the last century was directly linked to a rise in average intelligence, he claimed. But it may not be that simple


Për artikullin në fjalë kërkoni këtu: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Julius kesaj radhe 'hai preso un granchio' ose 'fischi per fiaschi'.

Fakti qe tek elita ka me shume ateiste nuk tregon asgje. Edhe tek kriminelet sundon numri i Ateisteve keshtu qe na duhet te percaktojme kriminelet si me inteligjente se jo kriminelet.

Kjo nuk do te thote qe kush beson se krishti eshte zot e jo njeri eshte inteligjent,perkundrazi.

----------


## Uarda-1

> Julius kesaj radhe 'hai preso un granchio' ose 'fischi per fiaschi'.
> 
> Fakti qe tek elita ka me shume ateiste nuk tregon asgje. Edhe tek kriminelet sundon numri i Ateisteve keshtu qe na duhet te percaktojme kriminelet si me inteligjente se jo kriminelet.
> 
> Kjo nuk do te thote qe kush beson se krishti eshte zot e jo njeri eshte inteligjent,perkundrazi.


Bravo Hyj-Njeriu jam nji mendje me ty.
Ata qe nuk besojne e dine veten Zot, po kur vjen puna qe ndodhen ne ndonji veshtiresi e tradhetojne veten dhe thone o Zot me ndihmo.

----------


## Julius

> Edhe tek kriminelet sundon numri i Ateisteve keshtu qe na duhet te percaktojme kriminelet si me inteligjente se jo kriminelet.


GABIM! Shif ca statistika.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdVuc.../ateistet.org/


Lioness, lidhja e dytë nuk del. Shife pak.

----------


## OO7

> Julius kesaj radhe 'hai preso un granchio' ose 'fischi per fiaschi'.
> 
> Fakti qe tek elita ka me shume ateiste nuk tregon asgje. Edhe tek kriminelet sundon numri i Ateisteve keshtu qe na duhet te percaktojme kriminelet si me inteligjente se jo kriminelet.
> 
> Kjo nuk do te thote qe kush beson se krishti eshte zot e jo njeri eshte inteligjent,perkundrazi.





> Bravo Hyj-Njeriu jam nji mendje me ty.
> Ata qe nuk besojne e dine veten Zot, po kur vjen puna qe ndodhen ne ndonji veshtiresi e tradhetojne veten dhe thone o Zot me ndihmo.


*0.2% = 4600 nga 2,299,116 ne 2007*

Kshu eshte kur flisni pa fakte. Ju llogjikoni ne kete menyre, perderisa jane kriminele nuk besojne ne zot cka eshte totalisht e gabuar. Bollni me paragjykime e me doktrina te kalbura fetare, jemi ne shekullin e 21-te, akoma keni ngelur ne terrin e krijuar nga feja e doktrina e saj?

----------


## Uarda-1

> *0.2% = 4600 nga 2,299,116 ne 2007*
> 
> Kshu eshte kur flisni pa fakte. Ju llogjikoni ne kete menyre, perderisa jane kriminele nuk besojne ne zot cka eshte totalisht e gabuar. Bollni me paragjykime e me doktrina te kalbura fetare, jemi ne shekullin e 21-te, akoma keni ngelur ne terrin e krijuar nga feja e doktrina e saj?


Kujdes, besimtar nuk eshte ai qe thote qe beson por ai qe e ve ne praktike ate.

----------


## leci

Po i jepni shume shpresa budallenjve.
Besimi nuk eshte njesi matese,nuk tregon graden e diturise.Nje profesor universiteti vlen sa nje lypes rrugesh ne situata te ndryshme,e ndoshta lypesi ne me shume raste do te tregohej akoma me inteligjent.Nuk ekziston nje formule per te treguar sasine e inteligjences qe nje njeri zoteron.Edhe vete IQ( kuocienti intelektiv)eshte indikative brenda nje limiti,dhe jo me e rendesishmja.
Besimi eshte thjesht doktrine e skalitur ne mendjen e shumices,nje fije e holle qe te mban te lidhur me te kaluaren,shoqerine dhe familjen.
Eshte shume e veshtire te humbasesh besimin dhe nuk ka asnje motiv qe te shtyn ne kete drejtim.
Siguria ne nje event e bllokon mendjen e njeriut,fshin dyshimet dhe kjo nuk klasifikohet si pozitive ne kursin e jetes.
Dyshimi eshte nje mates i inteligjences se nje personi.
Dhe siguria qe Zoti egziston vlen sa siguria qe Zoti nuk egziston.

----------


## Julius

> Po i jepni shume shpresa budallenjve.
> Besimi nuk eshte njesi matese,nuk tregon graden e diturise.Nje profesor universiteti vlen sa nje lypes rrugesh ne situata te ndryshme,e ndoshta lypesi ne me shume raste do te tregohej akoma me inteligjent.Nuk ekziston nje formule per te treguar sasine e inteligjences qe nje njeri zoteron.Edhe vete IQ( kuocienti intelektiv)eshte indikative brenda nje limiti,dhe jo me e rendesishmja.


Përshëndetje Lec. 
Po bën një ngatërrim më duket mes zgjuarsisë dhe diturisë. 
Në rast se flasim për dituri, atëherë profesorët nuk i ngatërrojmë dot me lypsat. Zgjuarsia është tjetër gjë. Është instikt Një njeri praktik psh është më i prirur të mbijetojë sesa dikush jo praktik. Nëse një prof. dhe një druvar i vendos në luftë të luftojnë mundësi shpëtimi më të madhe ka i dyti dhe jo i pari.

Po këtu po flasim për dituri, pra për akumulumin e dijes, renditjen e saj, vlerësimin etj. 
Ndër të diturit na del se shumica nuk besojnë në zot. 
Por problemi nuk besoj se duhet parë si çështje IQ. 

Problemi është se edhe Zoti (në rast se ekziston) monopolizohet prej disa organizatave të mëdha të quajtura besime fetare të cilat krijojnë një ravijëzim të karakterit, mentalitetit dhe emocioneve të njerëzve që përplasen me to. 
Duke parë brenda këtyre ideologjive të ndryshme nivelin e tyre, del se nuk qenka punë të besohet atje. Atje nuk ka kuptimin e Zotit, por të institucionit përfaqësues të tij mbi tokë. Dhe këtu konfuzohen shumë...ndër ta dhe unë.

----------


## Preng Sherri

Intelegjencia është më e vëtëdijshme dhe më e frenuar për t'i matur gjërat në krahasim me besimtarët të cilët në shumicën e rastëve, nga frika e vdekjës, imagjinojnë dhe halucinojnë edhe ato gjëra që " ndoshta" nuk ekzistojnë!
Të gjithë Besimtarët predikojnë që KJo BOtë është vetëm kalimtare dhe se " ajo tjetra" është e përjetshme ndërsa për çudi asnjëri nga këta " besimtarë" nuk ngutet për të ikë nga kalimtarja dhe për të vajtë me vet dëshirë tek ajo e përhershmja! Secili nga ata besimtarë mundohet të Punoj , Krijoj dhe të lë Gjurmë në këtë Botën tonë për të cilën dimë që ekziston!
 Tashti, s'do mendë që Zotin duhet besuar ngaqë nuk besoj që Krijuesi i kësaj Bote ka mundur njerzimit t'u dërgojë do farë FESH e Religjionesh të cilat e Luftojnë pikrishtë Njeriun e formuar nga vet Perendia!
KJo i bje sikur Njeriu që ka Fëmij të vetin dhe për të cilin ai vet Dakordohet që të bje Viktimë e një tjetri! Cili prind do të pretendonte diçka të tillë?
 Pra, Zoti Krijoi Boten dhe pastaj i la Njerzit që ata vet të gjenden për të jetuar nga puna e tyre dhe djersa e tyre! pastaj Njerzit duke dasur që në Tokë të Ketë një ZOT filluan vet të luajnë punën e Zotit, duke shpikur gjera të paqena si; Libra të dërguara nga perendia ( me E- mail filan e filan profetit), bijë të dërguar nga perendia, të cilët pastaj komunikonin aso ligje të cilat një Krijues kurrën e kurrës s'do t'i bënte!
Nëse ZOTI e ka krijuar këtë BOtë, Ai më së paku ka pas nevojë për do farë MUhamedash e jezusash sepse Ai vet do të mirrej me të gjitha punët, pasi që " çdo gjë në Tokë dhe në Qiell është e tina".
 Zoti ka krijuar Universin por i ka lanë pastaj krijesat e tija të zhvillohen vet!
Intelegjenca për këtë arsye e ka të vështirë me besue që: NJë ZOT ka mundur me i dërguar dikujt njifarë libri që është kundër çdo gjeje Normale në këtë botë!
Sikur Zoti të donte të dërgonte ndonjë farë mesazhi Njerezve që vet i ka krijuar, Ai vetëm e kish prekë një Buton të Mikrofonit, kish folë dhe e kishin dëgjuar të githë.
 Klasa Intelektuale nuk është e prirë si BUDALLENJT të cilet inçizojnë Shtazë të EGRA dhe thojnë " degjoni ato po thojnë allah" duke e krahasuar Zotin si krijues me shtazët e tokës!
Intelektualët këso gjëra kur shohin qeshin ngaqë edhe vet shtazet me i degjuar këto palavra kishin me filluar me qeshë!

----------


## OO7

> Kujdes, besimtar nuk eshte ai qe thote qe beson por ai qe e ve ne praktike ate.


Une nuk besoj aspak, une jam ateist, biles jam anetar i grupit te ateisteve ne forum.




> Po i jepni shume shpresa budallenjve.
> Besimi nuk eshte njesi matese,nuk tregon graden e diturise.Nje profesor universiteti vlen sa nje lypes rrugesh ne situata te ndryshme,e ndoshta lypesi ne me shume raste do te tregohej akoma me inteligjent.Nuk ekziston nje formule per te treguar sasine e inteligjences qe nje njeri zoteron.Edhe vete IQ( kuocienti intelektiv)eshte indikative brenda nje limiti,dhe jo me e rendesishmja.
> Besimi eshte thjesht doktrine e skalitur ne mendjen e shumices,nje fije e holle qe te mban te lidhur me te kaluaren,shoqerine dhe familjen.
> Eshte shume e veshtire te humbasesh besimin dhe nuk ka asnje motiv qe te shtyn ne kete drejtim.
> Siguria ne nje event e bllokon mendjen e njeriut,fshin dyshimet dhe kjo nuk klasifikohet si pozitive ne kursin e jetes.
> Dyshimi eshte nje mates i inteligjences se nje personi.
> Dhe siguria qe Zoti egziston vlen sa siguria qe Zoti nuk egziston.


E lexova me vemendje kete qe ti the. Une mbaj qendrimin tim se zoti nuk egziston derisa e kunderta te provohet. Deri tani ska prova qe zoti egziston.




> Siguria qe Zoti egziston vlen sa siguria qe kam kur kam etje dhe pi uje.
> Pra ky uje qe une pi eshte i vertete dhe jo nje iluzion.


Uji po eshte materie, por zoti jo. Ti as e ke pare, as e ke prekur, as e njeh, asgje, ti thjesht beson se ai egziston.

----------


## Qyfyre

Sot ateistët mund të jenë edhe më të mençur edhe më budallenj se besimtarët, nuk e di. Po një gjë di, që ata që kanë filluar këto fe që kemi sot kanë qënë super të mençur. Kanë gjetur menyrën më të mirë për të vënë nën kontroll turmat e pashkolluara atere nëpërmjet frikës.

----------


## Lioness

> Por problemi nuk besoj se duhet parë si çështje IQ.


Problemi eshte se shpjegimi qe jep Richard Lynn eshte ky:




> "Why should fewer academics believe in God than the general population? I believe it is simply a matter of the IQ. Academics have higher IQs than the general population."


Dhe perdorimi i IQ si prove eshte problematik.  Nuk e di nese je ne dijeni te studimeve te Lynn ne lidhje me IQ dhe rracat, gjinite apo eugjenine.  (Ne kete te fundit ben thirrje te drejteperdrejte per zhdukjen e te rracave te tjera pervec te bardheve dhe mongoloideve.  Per me teper sipas tij Aziatiket Lindore kane IQ me te larte se te bardhet.  Bazuar ne vete teorine dhe idete e tij, i bie qe ne fund te fare do na vene fshesen mongoloditet si rrace me superiore?! )  Nejse, ketu jemi komplet jashte teme.

Ne pergjithesi do thosha qe mosbesimi ne Zot, ne nivelet akademike, eshte e pamundur te shpjegohet me nje argument kaq te thjeshte.  Por, ashtu sic e prek pak dhe ti (jo ne menyre te drejtperdrejte), mund te shpjegohet me tendencen sekulariste ne Europe, apo evolucioni historik, social i institucioneve fetare ne Europe (psh, Kisha dogji Xhordano Brunon, apo luftrat fetare, e deri ne abuzimet e shek 20 etj.)

----------


## Julius

Mirë thua ti, po shiko si ka arritur te ai përfundim, se rruga qenka interesante. Këtu psh:




> Professor Lynn said most primary school children believed in God, but as they entered adolescence - and their intelligence increased - many started to have doubts.


Në lidhje me IQ-në na duhet të shohim konceptin ca më thellë. 
IQ-ja nuk është vlerë statike e paevolueshme. Çdo njeri ka një potencial të IQ-së së vet dhe me angazhime/aktivitete/stimulime llogjike mund ta rrisë atë. Shto këtu që ne përdorim vetëm një % të vogël nga kapaciteti i trurit. 

Pra si nivel përthithjeje, aftësia është e diskutueshme. Lëmë hapur kllapat këtu. (kush do të plotësojë gjë brenda kllapave është i lirë ta bëjë)

Kalojmë te feja...Ideologji në të cilën vërejmë se jepen përgjigje të thjeshtëzuara që u përshtatet dembelëve llogjikë. Kush përfaqësohet prej bindjeve fetare verbërisht, sipas mendimit tim i mohon vetes së vet të drejtën e dyshimit mbi besimin. 
Që na çon në konstatimin më poshtë:



> It is very difficult to conduct true experiments that would explicate a causal relationship between IQ and religious belief. *Nonetheless, there is evidence from other domains that higher levels of intelligence are associated with a greater ability - or perhaps willingness - to question and overturn strongly felt institutions*."


Përfundimisht, mund të interpretohet se kush beson në fe, ose nuk ka patur mundësi të informohet rreth ideve që ajo ofron, ose ka zgjedhur vetë t'i mohojë vetes të drejtën e dyshimit. Një njeri i tillë, jo se nuk ka IQ të lartë, por ka zgjedhur të mos e shfrytëzojë atë. 

Rruga për te dituria, sipas meje, është një udhëtim që nuk përfundon ndonjëherë. Zgjedhja e besimit i vë kufij fiktivë këtij udhëtimi.

Në mbështetje të çka them, shiko Dawkins.








Ose statistika përsëri në lidhje me edukimin dhe ateizmin:

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

> *0.2% = 4600 nga 2,299,116 ne 2007*
> 
> Kshu eshte kur flisni pa fakte. Ju llogjikoni ne kete menyre, perderisa jane kriminele nuk besojne ne zot cka eshte totalisht e gabuar. Bollni me paragjykime e me doktrina te kalbura fetare, jemi ne shekullin e 21-te, akoma keni ngelur ne terrin e krijuar nga feja e doktrina e saj?


Edhe ty edhe Julius.
Cfare besimtari mund te jete krimineli ? Vetem besimtar nuk mund te quhet cfaredo lloj gjeje te pretendoje.
Kriminelet jane 100% ateiste,perfshire ketu shume prifterinj qe merren me pislliqe.
Askush qe beson vertet ne zot nuk mund te guxoje te dale kunder urdherave te zotit. Kush del kunder nuk eshte besimtar por ateist edhe sikur te quhet Papa i Romes.

----------


## Julius

> Edhe ty edhe Julius.
> Cfare besimtari mund te jete krimineli ? Vetem besimtar nuk mund te quhet cfaredo lloj gjeje te pretendoje.
> Kriminelet jane 100% ateiste,perfshire ketu shume prifterinj qe merren me pislliqe.
> Askush qe beson vertet ne zot nuk mund te guxoje te dale kunder urdherave te zotit. Kush del kunder nuk eshte besimtar por ateist edhe sikur te quhet Papa i Romes.


Qarkullon një shprehje në Greqi: Je çfarë deklaron. 
Deklaron ateist je i tillë. Deklaron fetar, je fetar. 

Ti u çudite kur unë zura në gojë krimet e Kostandinit të Madh që është shenjtor, ndërsa tani del me teorinë që të gjithë kriminelët na qenkan ateistë. 
Ose ke probleme me përkufizimin e fjalës "fetar", apo "ateist", ose sqarohu. 

Por, problemi qëndron në tjetër vend; një i paditur përgjithësisht beson apo jo, nuk e merr "guximin" të deklarojë ateist. Është si tip clubi njerëzish të mendjes ateizmi. Këta njerëz nuk bien pre e krimeve ordinere. Është shumë e thjeshtë...

----------


## pryll

siç e ka thon dhe përvoja njerëzore, sidomos mu në zemër të magjyperisë:

"Bota mban dy kategori njerëzish: njerëz inteligjentë pa fe dhe njerëz fetarë pa inteligjencë." - Abdul al Maari

biles përvoja njerzore ka thën dhe kët:

"Fenë e kan shpik ca p.some ateistë kur panë që robt të pagujn nqs i rre bukur." vk

----------


## luka Boroti

Une nuk besoj se ka nje lidhje te drejte perdrejte por nese je paksa zgjuar nuk mund te besosh gjithcka ka shkruar njeriu mijra vjet me pare. Ne Ate kohe keto gjera tingellonin si te verteta, kjo basuar edhe ne njohurite e atehereshme por ti besosh edhe tani pas kaq  e kaq vitesh ndricimi e nje morie te pa fund njohurish e informacionesh qe demostrojne se ato kane qene vecse tregime qe thueshin jo vetem per te trembur femijet por edhe te rriturit. Te jesh inligjent thjesht kupton me shpejt se jo cdo gje qe te thuhet eshte e vertete pra te mos i marresh gjerat shabllon si ti thone te tjeret po ti shtrosh vetes edhe nje pike dyshimi.

----------


## Bizantin

Këto broçkulla që i veshin edhe me një pëlhurë ''shkence'' janë tipike të anglosaksonëve dhe moralit të tyre protestant.

Nuk ekziston ASNJË lidhje miidis inteligjencës dhe besimit. Inteligjenca është veti e njeriut kurse besimi karakteristikë që ''fitohet'' në jetë.

Në qoftë se studimi na thoshte se 40% e anëtarëve të Royal Society janë homoseksualë (diçka normale kur flasim për britanikë), apo 60% të tyre janë pa fëmijë do guxonte ndonjëri të thoshte se njerëzit më inteligjentë kanë prirje për homoseksualizëm apo për të mos bërë fëmijë?

Pastaj, pse nxirren përgjithësime kur janë pyetur vetëm akademikët britanikë dhe jo, fjala vjen, akademikët e Izraelit apo akademikët e Vatikanit. Mos vallë njeriu mesatar i Tokës pasqyrohet nga britanikët?




> A jo, më vjen keq po nuk është për mua. 
> Jo kur thotë se Zoti vrau jo-besimtarët. Apo shkatërroi një popull të tërë se nuk i bindeshin atij -Zotit pra.


Ti mer burr je gati t'i tërheqësh veshin Zotit po e pe, pasi drejtësia jote duket se është më perfekte nga e Tij. Gjithsesi, morali yt ''iluminist'' a nuk është pasojë dhe zhvillim i moralit të krishter i cili brymosi Evropën (dhe gjithë botën e kulturuar)?

----------


## kiniku

> Në qoftë se studimi na thoshte se 40% e anëtarëve të Royal Society janë homoseksualë


Problemi eshte qe nuk jane 40 % homoseksuale.

----------


## Julius

Po ti ça morali ke te torba ku fut broçkullat? (duke qënë se e bëre identifikimin me moralin e broçkullave të protestantëve)

Si mund të jetë një teori mbështetëse e ateizmit protestante një zot(?) e di nga e nxorre! 
Ke ndonjë fakt të na sjellësh se nuk ekziston asnjë lidhje mes inteligjencës dhe besimit, apo duhet të marr fjalën tënde si garanci?

Vetëm për anglosaksonët qenka natyrale homoseksualizmi? Pse stigmatizon një komb të tërë?

Ke të na sjellësh ndonjë të dhënë prej Vatikanit dhe Izraelit, sa për vlerë krahasuese?

Për paragrafin e fundit më duhet të të përgëzoj sepse je mrekullisht(?) korrekt nga ana gjuhësore. 
Morali që kam është vërtet "brymosur" nga ai kristian por ka ardh si rezultat i sfidës ndaj këtij të fundit për të paktën 200 vjet nga dita e sotme. 

Po kur të shikosh ti Zotin (se unë skam gjasa me e pa) hidhi ndonjë llaf të mirë për mua. 
Unë e vetmja gjë çka shoh, është deluzioni i disa njerëzve kundrejt një qenieje imagjinare që e quajnë Zot.

----------

